# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  MindMeld 2.0, platform for a connected-home intelligent voise assistant, MindMeld, Inc., Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - MindMeld, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Connected home assistant demo video

Published on Dec 10, 2015




> A demonstration of MindMeld's intelligent voice assistant for the connected home.

----------


## Airicist

Video Discovery: MindMeld vs. Apple TV

Published on Dec 10, 2015




> A demonstration of the capabilities for the MindMeld platform for voice-driven movie search.

----------


## Airicist

Article "MindMeld Unveils New Platform to Enable Every Enterprise to Build Their Own Star-Trek-like Voice Assistant"
Innovative MindMeld 2.0 platform gives any business state-of-the-art AI technology to streamline product and content discovery and automate customer support.

December 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Conversational voice search for shopping

Published on Mar 7, 2016




Conversational voice search for buying homes

Published on Mar 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Conversational Voice Search for Food Ordering

Published on Mar 15, 2016




> A demonstration of MindMeld's intelligent voice assistant for ordering drinks from a coffee shop.

----------


## Airicist

MindMeld for TV demo

Published on May 18, 2016




> A demonstration of MindMeld's voice-driven intelligent TV discovery.

----------

